# Is this brewmate download site safe



## Rod (24/9/17)

http://brewmate.software.informer.com/

can anybody verify this this brewmate site is safe

My brewmate file has stopped working

I like brewmate it is simple and free


----------



## jyo (24/9/17)

If you PM your email address, I _should_ be able to email the zip folder? I just clicked on the link, but it looks like mostly click bait crap.


----------



## rude (24/9/17)

Not sure about that download but Brewers Friend has it


----------



## Rod (28/9/17)

I was looking at my saved downloads and see the brewmate zip is still there 

I may try to use it 

strange thou , I opened the file up , put in a new recipe , and all was well


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/17)

BM can have some weird glitches now and again.


----------

